# Ski Apps



## Mitch9988 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone using ski apps? Looking at some, any thoughts on them? The Navionics app looks pretty interesting


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

isnowreport on an iphone is pretty badass for CO.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Ski Tracks is cool for tracking where you skied that day, vert feet, max speed. Plots it all on a map.


----------



## lll100 (May 11, 2011)

2nd on SKI TRACKS.


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

SnowDays - journal / count days
Mammut Safety
GPS Ski Maps - Ski Tracks may be better
Snow Tell - really like
Avalanche (from Ullr Labs)


----------



## Mitch9988 (Jan 23, 2013)

I broke down and bought the Navionics App, I like it easy to use.


----------

